# siamese?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

had a litter from an agouti that carrys blue, pied and siamese to a black that carrys blue, peid and siamese. looking at the little guys some are dark skined some are dark skined with light patches and some all light skined. They are a few days old no fur, can i assum the light ones are siamese?


----------

